# 70 GTO Ground Straps



## sweet70gto (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello All,
I ordered new set of ground straps for my 70 GTO I received 3 straps, can anyone tell me (or has a diagram) of the placement of these 3 things? I found 1 pic but only has two shown and is partially blocked by straps.

Thanks!

Eric


----------

